

Quicksilver: Smalltalk implementation in Javascript - Turing_Machine
http://www.silversmalltalk.com/

======
icey
If you're into this sort of thing, there's also Clamato by Avi Bryant:
<http://clamato.net/>

------
lawfulfalafel
It's sad that it isn't openly licensed.

[http://groups.google.com/group/silversmalltalk/browse_thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/silversmalltalk/browse_thread/thread/5bc532e7fd3ae780?hl=en#)

~~~
rufugee
Developers need to eat too...

------
Turing_Machine
Work in progress, but seems to be pretty slick and have decent performance.

Right-click on the "desktop" to bring up the toys. :-)

Author's blog is here:

<http://silversmalltalk.wordpress.com/>

------
alextgordon
I'm not a dolt, why is the workspace window calling me a dolt? :)

------
jhrobert
It claims to be 10 x faster than Squeak, wow. OTOH, comparing speed with
native Javascript would help too.

------
stcredzero
"in Javascript" is right. Apparently it's not self-hosting Smalltalk.

------
venkatd
Are there any useful applications of Smalltalk for Javascript?

~~~
hammerdr
This question is similar to asking "Are there any useful applications of Ruby
for the JVM?"

Of course there are. Smalltalk ported to the browser and able to interact with
javascript libraries (in this case it is using ExtJS) gives greater
flexibility to developers and the language. Any language being ported to a
platform (Yes. Javascript is also a platform.) is a boon for both the language
and the platform.

------
koenigdavidmj
Any mirrors?

